# 69 Pontiac Bumper



## 69_Custom_S (Jan 17, 2018)

Cruising down the highway in my 1969 Custom S. (with freshly rebuilt 400) and some lady decided to cut me off and send me into the median. :willy: The front end is banged up pretty bad, thankfully the frame wasn't tweaked and there was no damage to the engine compartment. So I am now on the hunt for a replacement bumper and the surrounding front end parts as well as a front passenger fender. Car was not in great condition before the incident so I'm not looking for anything perfect. Anybody have any ideas?


----------



## Cafr119 (Dec 9, 2017)

Sorry to hear that, glad your ok and unhurt, hope your able to locate good usable replacement parts, unfortunately I have no info, people don’t care about others or their property, people suck !!


----------

